# Asking university professor to be a reference on job applications



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm trying to apply for some part time jobs, most of which require a reference/referee from previous employment or academic institution - I have no previous employment so I have to go with academic institution. The information they want from a reference on the application form is usually address, full name and telephone number.

Now, I am on a first name basis with the professor I want to email to be my reference, in that he is pretty relaxed and laid back and stuff, so I don't need to be super formal in approaching him, I just feel awkward sending him an email asking him to be my reference and divulge information like his address. I don't need a letter of recommendation or anything, just these contact details to go on the application forms on the off-chance the employer wants to contact him.

Has anyone had to do this before? What is a good way to word an email to someone I don't talk to much, but is not at all formal?

So far I have come up with this, but I feel like it's imposing somehow I don't know, I wish references weren't required I'm just looking for shop-floor work.



> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for some part-time jobs and many of the applications ask for a reference/referee from my academic institution, I was wondering if you would agree to be my reference? The information that most of my applications request for a reference is name, address and a contact number. Please get back to me to let me know if you would agree to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I had to ask a professor for a reference, as well, but I was more informal in my approach than you are. I added that I apologized if this wasn't typical protocol but I don't have enough work history and understood if he/she wasn't allowed to be a reference. Come to find out, my professor had a generic reference/recommendation he sent out for his students. I think your wording is fine.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I had to ask a professor for a reference, as well, but I was more informal in my approach than you are. I added that I apologized if this wasn't typical protocol but I don't have enough work history and understood if he/she wasn't allowed to be a reference. Come to find out, my professor had a generic reference/recommendation he sent out for his students. I think your wording is fine.


Ok thanks, well I've sent it now (entirely on the basis of your encouragement - no pressure :lol) so I'll just see what he says.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

It'll be fine, most likely. I've had to ask for references twice (from multiple people) to apply to programs, and they all agreed. It's really awkward to ask, but they do it all the time: it's no big deal for them.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Done this before - I just went up and asked. It's really not a big deal - maybe you can try it.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

I hated it doing it because I felt like I was "using" them, especially since I hardly spoke to them or in the class. But I did it, anyway. No choice.


----------

